# Cowan lake spillway



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

hey guys! I'm new to the site from Fort Wayne indiana! Currently I reside in southwest Ohio in Wilmington because I am a freshman at WC. That being said I love to fish and everyone I talked to around here says to fish the spillway at Cowan if you don't have a boat for crappies and saugeyes, I fished it every day for 10 days before the 5th of March and didn't get a thing. Was a big bummer  I was hoping any of you guys could give me a fishing report or what I'm doing wrong. I threw a 3 inch twister, and a crappie minnow rigged on the bottom. Thanks and all help is so appreciated.
Nick DeWald


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

It doesn't take long to fish that spot out. If you were after saugeye, they may be thinned out pretty good by now. There are locals who fish it hard. I've seen many saugeye taken out over the years. You should try the main lake. The warm rains should get everything active. Use smaller twister tails and fish near the marina. I have caught crappie, saugeye, bass, and white bass this time of year from the bank.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally fly fish and I'm no expert but I fish Cowan fairly often.
I've never done really well in The Cowan Spillway on crappie, there are crappie to catch but I haven't gotten good numbers of good fish there, others may have but I have not. I've taken A few saugeye and most have been taken following a high water event very early or very late in the day.. If the water is low or clear you may want to use a smaller Curly tail but RAPALA Husky Jerks catch a lot of saugeye.
Ceasers creek fishes better for me -both saugeye and crappie and its not to much of a drive from Wilmington.
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

I would ask Mr Spirk from your college to give you some Cowan tips. He fishes there quite often.


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

Mean Morone said:


> It doesn't take long to fish that spot out. If you were after saugeye, they may be thinned out pretty good by now. There are locals who fish it hard. I've seen many saugeye taken out over the years. You should try the main lake. The warm rains should get everything active. Use smaller twister tails and fish near the marina. I have caught crappie, saugeye, bass, and white bass this time of year from the bank.


Where do the locals fish? up where the water drops into the spillway? or on the first hole where the other section of creek intersects? and furthermore, do they fish on the lake side, or the spillway lodge side? Thank you so much for all of the help


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

garhtr said:


> I normally fly fish and I'm no expert but I fish Cowan fairly often.
> I've never done really well in The Cowan Spillway on crappie, there are crappie to catch but I haven't gotten good numbers of good fish there, others may have but I have not. I've taken A few saugeye and most have been taken following a high water event very early or very late in the day.. If the water is low or clear you may want to use a smaller Curly tail but RAPALA Husky Jerks catch a lot of saugeye.
> Ceasers creek fishes better for me -both saugeye and crappie and its not to much of a drive from Wilmington.
> Good luck and Good Fishing.


Thank you so much! were you which side of the spillway did you fish on, the spillway lodge side, or lake side?


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

fishing247 said:


> I would ask Mr Spirk from your college to give you some Cowan tips. He fishes there quite often.


Which Spirk? Freshman Benny, or Coach Steve lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nick DeWald said:


> Thank you so much! were you which side of the spillway did you fish on, the spillway lodge side, or lake side?


Lodge side below the lake -- but there are a few good places to bank fish in the lake especially in the spring and fall when fish tend to be shallow.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

Both of them will help you.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

Coach Steve is a fishing GOD!!!


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Caesar's creek tailwater is a great spot when the bite is on.


----------



## Nick DeWald (Feb 28, 2016)

thedudeabides said:


> Caesar's creek tailwater is a great spot when the bite is on.


Thanks!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

thedudeabides said:


> Caesar's creek tailwater is a great spot when the bite is on.


Just be careful when you cast or you might end up hooking one of the 7,000 other people fishing the stretch below the dam


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

IGbullshark said:


> Just be careful when you cast or you might end up hooking one of the 7,000 other people fishing the stretch below the dam


 Depends on when you fish there, I fished the spillway a dozen times in Jan/Feb and only saw a couple of other anglers and saw no Fisherman several times. It was often cold,sometimes Dark and often windy but the fish didn't seem to mind.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------

